# article on the channels who want to shut their analog broadcasts before FEB 17th



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

hello here is an article that i found on a website about Stations who want to shut off their analog broadcasts before the Feb 17th.

http://www.multichannel.com/article...ations_Want_To_Make_Feb_17_Digital_Switch.php

Thanks

Allen Culver


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the interesting article Allen. I've been trying to find out information on the situation in Denver, because my Mom lives there and I'm helping her over the phone. She may need to rescan next week... or next month... or June. 

Apparently the stations here in the Ft Myers area will all switch on Monday, although I can't find their applications on rabbitears.info. An article in our local paper explained their position: It's high season here, so we have our largest audience base to get the message across to. Plus June is hurricane season, and our stations argue that making a major transition during hurricane season would be a bad idea.

Valid points, I think, for South Florida stations. I wonder what stations in the rest of the country will say. And I find it very interesting that the bill hasn't been signed yet. Second thoughts perhaps???


----------

